# Burstner Bike Rack



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

I would like to get a genuine Burstner bike rack for our Elegance i681 but the price is about £720 + fitting. Has anyone bought one and is there anything special about it . I would appreciate any info.

Robwat


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

robwat said:


> I would like to get a genuine Burstner bike rack for our Elegance i681 but the price is about £720 + fitting. Has anyone bought one and is there anything special about it . I would appreciate any info.
> 
> Robwat


Is it gold plated at £720! Please give us a ring with more details, we may be able to help and bring that price down with a bump!

Regards

Peter


----------

